# California's Obama Care Program Losing Money



## WhatInThe (May 6, 2015)

California's Obama Care set up is losing money as are many other state ACA exchanges.

http://www.thenewamerican.com/usnew...state-obamacare-exchanges-drowning-in-red-ink

The real issue of costs still need to be addressed and not just who is going to pay for it.

To some this still will be a victory and rationalization for a single payer system. In California in it's present form this is a distinct possibility.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 6, 2015)

Bad news for any President ideas, but makes you very happy, eh?


----------



## NancyNGA (May 6, 2015)

Isn't _New American _published by The John Birch Society, or am I confused?


----------



## AZ Jim (May 6, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Isn't _New American _published by The John Birch Society, or am I confused?



Yes it is Nancy.  I pay zero attention to what they have to say.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Birch_Society


----------



## WhatInThe (May 6, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Bad news for any President ideas, but makes you very happy, eh?



It's not about the president's ideas it's about bringing the cost of health care down. Care not insurance. This was a throw money at solution without the many of the causes being addressed. Some were some were not.

It's a double edged sword but when you have at least over a thousand dollars in variation in price for the same procedure/equipment did the ACA really control cost? Some of these prices should be considered price gouging  which they are and have been gouging the insurance companies for years. It was and still is a defacto monopoly of price fixing for the insurance companies, health systems, groups, companies etc but not so much  the patient/customer.

Just for example look at the variations in prices for an MRI in California.

http://clearhealthcosts.com/search/...istance=100&rzip=Zip+Code&latitude=&longitude=

Part of the problem is lack of disclosure and honest accounting/pricing. It might be a little better under the ACA but many a patient & provider are still frequently benefiting from &  exploiting the insurance based system paying on desired price but not THE cost. What would I get for the extra thousand dollars some of these facilities charge, until that question can be answered honestly the costs and price gouging are still out of control. And I want competition but when the game is still rigged there is no meaningful competition/choice. To top it off in California once their exchange runs out of money who will wind up paying that extra thousand dollars per MRI etc.


----------

